# 2015 chevy cruze temperature gauge not working



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

So I have a 2015 chevy cruze. Recently my temperature gauge stopped working. Now my ac isnt working. Any1 available for ideas of what could be wrong


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First question......is the surge tank at the correct level?
Too low will uncover the temperature sender and it cannot read air.....only liquid.
Also, very low coolant will disable the A/C.

If it is low.....you have a severe leak somewhere in the cooling system that needs to be accurately diagnosed.....continued operation with low coolant will cause engine damage$$$$$$$$$$

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When you say the temperature gauge, what are you referring to? The small gauge just to the left of the fuel gauge? If so, what is it doing that makes you think it's not working? (Robby's answer above assumes you're talking about this gauge.) 

If you're talking about the display on the radio, that probably means your outside air sensor has becomes disconnected. It's located in the driver side fog light cover (or where the fog lights would go if you had some). If the display shows something like -40 degrees, the A/C will stop working as to run the A/C with the outside air that cold will damage it.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

The gage to the left of the gas guage


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, so why do you say it's not working? The needle has to point to something, I assume it's indicating something that doesn't match with reality?

And, I really would check the coolant level. You should have at a half tank in the reservoir. If it's out or near the bottom, you need to add 50/50 Dexcool. Low coolant can damage the engine.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

I can drive tgr car and the needle doesn't register anything. That's how i know it's not working..


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I will suggest the same as others have. Check coolant level, if low then top it off. The ECT won’t work properly if there isn’t coolant. If coolant is full then check into replacing the ECTs. They are cheap and are known to go bad on the Cruze and will show false readings on gauge. But then again you would have an engine code for a faulty ECT if the sensor were bad.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

My fluids were low but I kept topping it off to assure the car doesnt overheat. Before my guage was working along with my ac. It just stopped working Saturday along with ac. I do believe I have a leak but I manage to keep it under control with watching guage. I do have the check engine light on. Maybe i should go to a auto parts store and see if the codes pop what your suggesting. I figured i would start here and see if any1 else had similar issues and options of what maybe they went through. Just boggles me why my guage quit working! Thanks again on help/suggestions/inputs


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Let us know what codes you come up with.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

Well it's my thermostat! P2181 code. I'll let yall know if this fixes my ac problem also


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank u!


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

15cruzer said:


> Well it's my thermostat! P2181 code. I'll let yall know if this fixes my ac problem also


Good luck. They are easy to change but are pricey on the Cruze since the thermostat is electronically controlled.


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

Hopefully 


Maqcro1 said:


> Good luck. They are easy to change but are pricey on the Cruze since the thermostat is electronically controlled.


Hopefully not super expensive


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

15cruzer said:


> Hopefully
> 
> Hopefully not super expensive


Last time I checked local parts stores offered the t-stat for around $90.

You can get an oem tstat online for $49 plus shipping.

I remembera few years back the tstat was $144 ?


----------



## 15cruzer (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh my I may go with the online option. Thanks! I'll keep yall updated.


----------



## petem124 (Jun 15, 2019)

15cruzer said:


> So I have a 2015 chevy cruze. Recently my temperature gauge stopped working. Now my ac isnt working. Any1 available for ideas of what could be wrong


----------



## petem124 (Jun 15, 2019)

Check your outside temperature gauge. It might need to get replaced if bad. Mine was missing and when the wiring would get wet my A.C. would stop working. I bought one and put it on and my outside temperature started working on my dash it had never done that. Now when I wash the car or if rains my A.C. works....Good Luck


----------

